# FourSquare jacket color?



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

I've found backcountry.com (and all their affiliate sites) to use photos that are very seldom accurate color-wise. This is only anecdotal, but I'm willing to bet that the sierrasnowboard photo is a better indicator. :dunno:


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks. I've kinda heard that from other people as well.
I tried to ask on Backcountry's live help thing if the picture was accurate. The guy said it represented the correct color, but I doubt he had the jacket in hand... probably just meant that it was what the picture showed, as opposed to being brown with black stripes or something.


Here's The-House's picture... light tan as well.
Save on Foursquare PJ Snowboard Jacket Tan A Poppin - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

sierra seems to have correct pictures most of the time


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

As much as I love Backcountry.com, the pictures are not always dead on! It's happened to me a few times form them that I have got a siff color then what it was or looked like. Or key details missing like the PURPLE liner of the SB Utility jacket in Black. This looked "tan" on the pictures!

I would trust Sierra's picture more. Just Google it to death or check the manufacturers site if it's still up!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

manufacturer sites aren't any better than backcountry


----------

